# Jerky Lurching Clutch Deere 5525



## Deerenole (May 8, 2019)

I have purchased a 2007 Deere 5525 Cab Tractor with the 12/12 Power Reverser Transmission. The tractor is in excellent shape and has only 320 hours on it. When I test drove it, I immediately noticed an issue with the clutch. When letting out on the clutch slowly there is no gradual apply to ease forward or back up. It is either in or out, there is no in between. Having operated other 5025 series tractors, I know this is not correct. The tractor should be able to "ease" back to hook up an implement or ease forward for loader operations. The power reverser function works fine so the issue is isolated to the foot clutch.

I have read up on the foot clutch on these models, and there is a clutch potentiometer involved that reads the position of the clutch pedal. I am not sure how it works, but I am thinking it may be the culprit. The clutch itself should not be worn out as the tractor has only 330 hours, and never had a loader on it. It was used for light mowing on a hay field.

Has anyone else experienced this issue? Knowing that it has a clutch potentiometer, I would like to rule that issue out. From what little I have been able to find online, it sounds like there is a calibration that has to be done on the potentiometer, but I don't know how to troubleshoot it or calibrate if that is the case. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Interesting, I also have same model and same transmission package. Foot clutch does same as yours does maybe not to the same degree. The dealership I bought it from I thought went over it very carefully and never mentioned any issue with the clutch so I thought well, just the way it works.

Will be following this.


----------

